# Distance?



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

Is distance something that is gained as the more you play? Reason why I ask is because I see everyone say "I can this far with a --- iron" and yet, I'm fairly new at golf, my distance doesn't compare.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

That is quite subjective..in my case, that is true..the more I play, the better, and longer I seem to get. However, keep this is mind: I practice for hours nearly everyday. Both on the course, and off the course. Most people just simply don't have that kind of time, or drive to practice that much. It really depends on what your goal is..it is 300 yards, and your at 230 now, I'd say it is unlikely. Possible, but unlikely. Distance is not that important. What is important is the ability to have affective use of your wedges, and your putter. Thats where the game is won or lost. I've seen so many players who can hit it a mile..but yet when it comes time to chip or putt, they are horrible at it.

So my advice would be to either find a pro, or practice constantly.(the pro is a better idea.)Work on the putts and chips. Once you start gettign good in that, you will start noticing your game improving, regardless of how long you are off the tee. Distance is a bonus, and so people are obsessed with it..perhaps that's the reason that 85% of amateurs never reach a handicap of less than 18. 

It is possible to pick up a few yards here and there, but most people seem to be born with the talent to hit ike that. Jst keep practicing, and you will improve. I hope that was helpful..


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Like anyone playing any new game, it takes time and perserverance to achieve "average". Believe me your distances will come, you just have to learn not to KILL it. Develope a smooth, consistent 3/4 swing and the yards will come. Leave the 300 yard shots to Tiger, be happy keeping your ball in play. I love playing with guys who can out drive me by 50 to 75 yards, but they spend all days looking for those great shots in the underbrush, and I'm waiting for them in the middle of the fairway. Put in the time at the range, but like I said be happy with straight first, yards will come with experience.

Del


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Can a weightlifter bench 400lbs on his first day of lifting?

Golf is like any athletic endeavor in respect to being able to hit it far. You have to have the skill to swing the club correctly and then strength to swing it fast. Those will come with time on the range and in the weight room.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

You'll get longer as your swing develops. You're fairly new, so your golf muscles aren't developed to where you can fire them rapidly. Once you develop and strengthen them, you'll be knockin it down the fairway a long way.

As an example, when I swing left handed, I only get about 2/3 of the distance as my right handed swing. This is simply b/c my left side is not used to swinging this way.


----------



## CJ24 (May 14, 2007)

ya, the more you golf, the more smooth and comfortable your swing will get, the better you'll get at making good contact, the harder and more in control you'll be able to swing, as well as pick up little weight transfer tips to gain distance=the further you will carry the ball.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

BrianMcG said:


> Can a weightlifter bench 400lbs on his first day of lifting?
> 
> Golf is like any athletic endeavor in respect to being able to hit it far. You have to have the skill to swing the club correctly and then strength to swing it fast. Those will come with time on the range and in the weight room.


Hey,

If you want to be Good in your own little way, here are some suggestions:

#1) Hire a Good Golf teacher who will teach you the correct basic fundamental.

Look at Phil Mickelson. When he chose Butch Harmon, he won again. 

#2) You can buy some DVD or video's that teaches simple Yoga exercise. This will help you to be flexible.

#3) Lift some dumb bell, it doesn't have to be a 50lb dumb bell, a 5 to 10lbs dumb bell will do the trick. Just do some simple weight exercises in fast rep work.

#4) Keep on hitting your irons. If you can be in the driving range everyday. You can practice...something like...

MOnday, Wednesday & Friday....hit the odd numbered irons. Plus Woods and wedges.

Tuesday, Thursday & Saturday...hit the even numbered irons, plus woods...

then on sunday, goto fairways..and just relaxed while playing.
if you can ask your Golf teacher to accompany you to the fairway and teach you how to play.

follow this and you will be better than most of us here.
Golf is like driving a car, or playing basketball, the longer you spent time in developing your skills, the more you become better.

And whats best in Golf is.... YOu can play even if your in your 80s, as long as you walk.
Its not like tennis or basketball, that when you reach 40's, your a over the hill athlete.

So have fun and play the Game


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

as your experience gets larger, you will also learn the way to get more distance through swing changes, shot shaping etc.


----------



## .x.Bethan.x. (Nov 21, 2006)

Distance comes with practise and experience.
You'll gradually start hitting the ball furthur the more you play, even if its only a yard or two, but after that you should get more distance.
If you can't seem to get the distance, maybe go to a professional to see what you're doing wrong?
x


----------



## Doug (Feb 12, 2007)

I guess the more you practice the better you become but you also have to have the touch for the game. You can practice as much as you want but unless you have the touch you'll never be good. Distance is 80% touch 20% practice


----------

